# New balanced portable amp from RSA w/ DAC!



## elrod-tom

Just came across this on FB a few minutes ago....looks like the SR-71B with an integrated USB DAC.  Looking forward to more details...

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/intruder


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## attilahun

Am I right to think this looks like an updated predator?

I was hoping for a USB dac 24/192 from ray for my computer rig with active speakers. 
Not sure if this is the ideal use for the intruder. 

Was really expecting/hoping for a dac companion to the sr71b. 

Not a competitor to the CLAS (presumably) given lack of apple certification.


----------



## Radio_head

.


----------



## DanBa

Does the Intruder interwork with the (Linux) Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III?
   
  The Galaxy S III can interwork with the Predator:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/150#post_8538933


----------



## attilahun

Wow, I never knew that. That's cool.
  Don't know much about intruder specs yet...


----------



## jamato8

Looking forward to this. Should be a great listen.


----------



## Audio Addict

Looking forward to hearing the DAC on this.


----------



## trentino

Been awaiting something new from RSA. This could become my first RSA product 
Subscribed!


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

I'm not familiar with the 4-pin balanced output connector. Do you need special cabling or can you get away with a simple adapter?


----------



## FieldingMellish

I've got a balanced Hifiman adapter just looking for a balanced amp to plug into.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> I'm not familiar with the 4-pin balanced output connector. Do you need special cabling or can you get away with a simple adapter?


 
  You have the + from each signal and the -. All you need is the 4 wires from the balanced output and then have it wired correctly to the 4 pin connector that the RSA amp uses. It is very simple and straightforward. The connector holds up extremely well.


----------



## Fairwell

I just came across the news on the RSA website and immediately checked head-fi for more information. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If this is similar to the R71B with a high quality dac integrated into one nice package I'd be really tempted to buy it. I'm also wondering if there are any lower introduction prices.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





danba said:


> Does the Intruder interwork with the (Linux) Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III?
> 
> The Galaxy S III can interwork with the Predator:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/150#post_8538933


 
   
  In this case, do you bypass the internal S3's DAC ?


----------



## DanBa

Yes, the internal DAC of the S3 is bypassing:
   
  stock Samsung Galaxy S3 > digital audio stream >> USB OTG cable >>  Predator USB DAC  >  Predator amp >> headphone


----------



## Bootsy1

Wow!! Anyone hear a release date or price for that badboy??


----------



## BBEG

danba said:


> Yes, the internal DAC of the S3 is bypassing:
> 
> stock Samsung Galaxy S3 > digital audio stream >> USB OTG cable >>  Predator USB DAC  >  Predator amp >> headphone



 
 Am I to understand that this is bypassing the S3's internal amp as well as it's internal DAC?


----------



## DanBa

Yes, the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S3 can output a digital audio stream to a good external standard USB DAC and a good external amplifier, more efficient than the internal DAC and the internal amplifier.
   
   

   
   

   

   
   
  You will  find a list of USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Samsung Galaxy S3 at the following post:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/300#post_8700170


----------



## BBEG

I'm gonna blame the lack of coffee but I understood the process much more after those pics than before. Thank you.


----------



## fhuang

so the dac part, the balanced dac only for usb input?  only?


----------



## SECT

i've waited a while for this. Awesome.


----------



## Grev

Just saw it, interested.


----------



## audionewbi




----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Grev

I assume it'll be a higher gain sr-71b with a DAC


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





grev said:


> I assume it'll be a higher gain sr-71b with a DAC


 
   
  Ray brought it to our meet yesterday and the high gain is 21, which will drive the HE6s.  The low and medium gain were not changed so the Intruder can still be used with IEMs and other headphones not needing the extra gain.  Ray also mentioned it is not just a SR71B with the DAC.  He has refined it further.  I don't know the details of the changes though so I will have to watch his website when  he releases the information.  Todd R was already trying to negotiate with Ray as at the meet he indicated he felt it was definitely and step up from his SR-71B.


----------



## Audio Addict

deleted


----------



## audionewbi

hopefully the extra changes doenst intrude the cost into the region of 1k.


----------



## czqdtc

I have a question here. 
  Can you use the alo cable for sr71b to get a balanced input? Since this thing comes with a Dac right?
  so in the video above, is Ray Samuel bypassing the Dac section of the amp when using that configuration?
  I'm just confused.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





czqdtc said:


> I have a question here.
> Can you use the alo cable for sr71b to get a balanced input? Since this thing comes with a Dac right?
> so in the video above, is Ray Samuel bypassing the Dac section of the amp when using that configuration?
> I'm just confused.


 
   
  I am not sure I fully understand but I believe it is a USB DAC only so if you set the switches to use it the single ended or balance input, then the DAC is not in the loop and it is very similar to the SR-71B with a few additional changes like the additional High Gain of 21.


----------



## czqdtc

Then what's the point of having the DAC?
  I thought the built in dac would replace the crappy one of Ipod...
  Then how does something like the TTVJ slim work? Does the dac section in TTVJ also only usb? If you use LO from your ipod, is the dac section in the loop?


----------



## Audio Addict

czqdtc said:


> Then what's the point of having the DAC?
> I thought the built in dac would replace the crappy one of Ipod...
> Then how does something like the TTVJ slim work? Does the dac section in TTVJ also only usb? If you use LO from your ipod, is the dac section in the loop?




My understanding is you need a license from Apple to access the digital out and bypass the internal cheap DAC. I do not believe RSA has that license.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





czqdtc said:


> Then what's the point of having the DAC?
> I thought the built in dac would replace the crappy one of Ipod...
> Then how does something like the TTVJ slim work? Does the dac section in TTVJ also only usb? If you use LO from your ipod, is the dac section in the loop?


 
  The dac is meant to be replacing your computer/laptop dac, as far as making it work with any idevices you need to pay a lot of "approval" research money in order for apple to give you thumbs up!
   
  In summary no device with DAC will bypass the apple DAC unless they have specified it. The USB LOD is just a bridge to initiate handshack between the two devices. The digitial signal tells the ipod whether to accept or reject the so called handshake.


----------



## fuzzyash

interested in this also
  however im anxious about the price
  please have it below $900
   
  edit: since ive been thinking about getting an odac and slapping it on top of a sr-71b amp


----------



## bmichels

But... with a Samsung S3 it should be able to bypass the internal DAC without any problems ??


----------



## jamato8

Who has heard this at the show?


----------



## attilahun

I had a chance to listen to some Johnny cash on the intruder with the he-6 at the Chicago meet. 
The bump in gain from the 71b really made the he6 sing. 
I'm not a techie but I think the high gain of the 71b is 11 and the intruder is 21. 
It was connected to a MacBook via USB. 
Ray didn't reveal many specs but I was very impressed. 
Big soundstage, lots of punch, I'm guessing this will be a popular choice.


----------



## gmahler2u

is this mean this intruder doesn't require SOLO?


----------



## asak

Intruder works with US Galaxy S3. Tried it at the show.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> is this mean this intruder doesn't require SOLO?


 
   
  i think the intruder needs a SOLO if you're using it with apple devices, to bypass the apple dac, since it doesnt have the identification chip


----------



## gmahler2u

Thanks for the info.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Way lower price than I expected. I hope it's not cutting corners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I wonder how it compares to the Furutech ADL Stride. Definitely watching this


----------



## fuzzyash

cheaper than the centrance m8!
  but doesnt bypass apple's dacs
  interesting


----------



## gmahler2u

when is the releasing date of this baby!!!


----------



## fuzzyash

upon second thought, im not too sure about the pricing
  the sr-71b is priced at $650 so unless the price for all the other amps are going to be knocked down
   
  edit: also can someone explain what its "dual mono design" is?
  more like stereo?


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> upon second thought, im not too sure about the pricing
> the sr-71b is priced at $650 so unless the price for all the other amps are going to be knocked down
> 
> edit: also can someone explain what its "dual mono design" is?
> more like stereo?


 
  $650.00 is the introductory price for the head-fi members and for the first 200 units ONLY.
  Ray Samuels


----------



## shuro

When will it be available to order?


----------



## ThatPhilDude

Does anyone know what the max sample rate of the DAC is.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> upon second thought, im not too sure about the pricing
> the sr-71b is priced at $650 so unless the price for all the other amps are going to be knocked down
> 
> edit: also can someone explain what its "dual mono design" is?
> more like stereo?


 

 The right and left channel each have their own power supply and electronics. The signal is handled in a pure manner with the results being better dynamics, less or no crosstalk and better general performance.


----------



## shrimants

Just saw the video/quick interview on InnerFidelity. At first i was like "meh, another portable amp/dac that probably sounds awesome but that i cant afford, nothing special to see here".

Then RS picked up the HE-6 and my mind was blown.

Does it take external power or is it able to use that 5v usb power to drive HE-6? Thats some pretty fancy engineering. Are there any measurements available?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





shuro said:


> When will it be available to order?


 

 He said It will be available in 2-3 days his website.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> $650.00 is the introductory price for the head-fi members and for the first 200 units ONLY.
> Ray Samuels


 
  just saw the interview on innerfidelity
  thats a very tempting price
   
  edit: in the video, ray says its probably going to be another $50 afterwards for retail price
  Quote: 





thatphildude said:


> Does anyone know what the max sample rate of the DAC is.


 
  yes wondering about this also


----------



## snapple10

subscribe


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Did his website go down?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> Did his website go down?


 

 works fine this morning around 9:25am.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Looks like micro B to me. Mini B is significantly larger. Mini and micro A don't get much use.


----------



## fuzzyash

does anyone know what plug the rsa predator accepts?
  ive been looking around but only thing i can find is that its a mini usb
   
  edit: seems like a micro b usb
  the outer shape is more rounded and has 5 connectors


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Aha i thought those connector's were obsolete. So it's compatible with regular mini B and the more elusive A plugs. That's good


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> More comparisons between *Mini AB* and *Micro AB*
> 
> http://www.samtec.com/documents/webfiles/pdf/musbr.pdf
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, that cable will work, using exactly that one with my S3/Note 2 - at about 6min50 mark:


----------



## fuzzyash

note how in the innerfidelity video of the intruder, that the intruder is connected to the computer using a wireworld silver or platinum starlight usb cable
  which is listed on the wireworld website with the options of usb to b or mini b plug
  so my bet would be on the mini b


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone know the output impedance on it? I want to know if I can use sensitive iems with this.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Does anyone know the output impedance on it? I want to know if I can use sensitive iems with this.


 
   
  not really sure but they're are pictures of ciems on the rsa website so the gain should be low enough for iems
  also the sr-71b has the same low gain and is said to be fine
  only thing changed is that the highest gain is roughly 2x


----------



## zachchen1996

fuzzyash said:


> not really sure but they're are pictures of ciems on the rsa website so the gain should be low enough for iems
> also the sr-71b has the same low gain and is said to be fine
> only thing changed is that the highest gain is roughly 2x




Only thing that changed is gain? So it's only a sr-71b with a DAC? Or is actually improved to compete with the rxmk3 etc?


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Only thing that changed is gain? So it's only a sr-71b with a DAC? Or is actually improved to compete with the rxmk3 etc?


 
   
  seems like it from all ive read so far
  what do you mean improved to compete with the rxmk3? i thought its on par with it already


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> My understanding is you need a license from Apple to access the digital out and bypass the internal cheap DAC. I do not believe RSA has that license.


 
  Good question, I wonder about this too.
   
  Is this an idevice product also?


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Good question, I wonder about this too.
> 
> Is this an idevice product also?


 
   
  its not an idevice
  in one of the videos, its connected to an iphone using a LOD
  dacs that bypass the amp have a full size usb plug in, from which the digital signal is decoded


----------



## zachchen1996

Does the dac on this support 24/192 via usb to galaxy s3 or note 2 and computers?


----------



## Doralikesmath

Love the RSA synergy with my HD600s. I think I'll get this if its DAC section supports at least 24/92


----------



## jamato8

The 71b makes the HD650 come to life.  Having to option to use USB into this new amp, using an external 1 tb hard drive, which is what I often do, makes for a great station with my laptop.


----------



## Father Schu

The RSA website says:  "The Intruder is designed to make you enjoy listening to your computer’s music files, in balanced when connected via a USB cable. By flipping the two toggle switches on the back panel toward the USB, you can digitally listen via the DAC built into the Intruder."  Is the 3.5 SE still active for listening when USB is selected?


----------



## Audio Addict

father schu said:


> The RSA website says:  "The Intruder is designed to make you enjoy listening to your computer’s music files, in balanced when connected via a USB cable. By flipping the two toggle switches on the back panel toward the USB, you can digitally listen via the DAC built into the Intruder."  Is the 3.5 SE still active for listening when USB is selected?




From hearing Ray explain it at our Chicago mini meet, if you connect by the USB, no other inputs would be active.


----------



## Father Schu

In USB mode is the only active output the balanced one?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





father schu said:


> In USB mode is the only active output the balanced one?


 

 You can use USB either balanced or single ended but not balanced and single ended out at the same time.


----------



## Father Schu

Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## bmichels

I am willing to built the best portable set-up with a DAC/AMp like this Intruder.
   
  My options are :    Android Tablet,  MacBook Air, Windows Tablet PC.
   
  - The Tablet factor is the most convenient, but ... not enough storage for 1000s of FLAC in an Android tablet ((
  - The MacBook Air (iTune + Amara) is proven for providing very good quality audio when outputed to an external DAC/AMP, but... clamshell form factor not so convenient.
  and
  - The Windows Tablet PC can have the good form factor AND the needed storage (500 Go), but... will a Window PC provide the same sound quality than a Mac when connected to a DAC/AMP ? 
   
  So what do you thing ?  Can Windows match the audio quality of OSx ? 
   
  What is the HIGHEST capacity available today in a Windows Tablet PC ? 
   
  thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

bmichels said:


> I am willing to built the best portable set-up with a DAC/AMp like this Intruder.
> 
> My options are :    Android Tablet,  MacBook Air, Windows Tablet PC.
> 
> ...




You might want to wait a bit, as windows 8 release is imminent and there will be tons of new touchscreen laptop ultrlbook tablet windows 8 machines coming out, with the surface coming from mircrosoft as a prime example. There will be ones from hp, samsung, acer, asus, lenovo, etc. You will have plenty to choose from. I use foobar with windows and it sounds wonderful to my ears.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> - The Windows Tablet PC can have the good form factor AND the needed storage (500 Go), but... will a Window PC provide the same sound quality than a Mac when connected to a DAC/AMP ?


 
   
  Perhaps I'm missing something here, but when listening from an external DAC it will sound identical whether connected to a PC or Mac (because it is processing the sound, not the PC or Mac). Why would you think otherwise? 
   
  You can circumvent the internal storage problem and use something like the GoFlex Satellite or Patriot Gauntlet Node, I used the GoFlex with the 16GB iPhone 4S I had earlier in the year so that I could have my whole collection available as FLACs. Many will find it too cumbersome a solution I'm sure, but I thought I would mention it on the off chance it appeals to you.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here, but when listening from an external DAC it will sound identical whether connected to a PC or Mac (because it is processing the sound, not the PC or Mac). Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> You can circumvent the internal storage problem and use something like the GoFlex Satellite or Patriot Gauntlet Node, I used the GoFlex with the 16GB iPhone 4S I had earlier in the year so that I could have my whole collection available as FLACs. Many will find it too cumbersome a solution I'm sure, but I thought I would mention it on the off chance it appeals to you.


 

 Seems reasonable to me. I can use a 1 or 2 tb small hard drive hooked up to my Mac and use the Intruder off of the Mac. You have many 1000's of FLAC or even WAV at your disposal.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Seems reasonable to me. I can use a 1 or 2 tb small hard drive hooked up to my Mac and use the Intruder off of the Mac. You have many 1000's of FLAC or even WAV at your disposal.


 
   
  Yeah, I liked it then and still sometimes use it with my Galaxy S3/Note 2.
   
  My 'lunchtime at work rig'= GoFlex Satellite--> S3 --> USB audio out--> USB DAC/amp (presently using the HeadAmp Pico, but it only works with my US S3 and not my Note 2, hence why I've pre-ordered the Intruder)--> whichever headphones I feel like using from W3000ANV/Ed8/T5p. Don't really feel like I'm compromising on much with this set-up.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Yeah, I liked it then and still sometimes use it with my Galaxy S3/Note 2.
> 
> My 'lunchtime at work rig'= GoFlex Satellite--> S3 --> USB audio out--> USB DAC/amp (presently using the HeadAmp Pico, but it only works with my US S3 and not my Note 2, hence why I've pre-ordered the Intruder)--> whichever headphones I feel like using from W3000ANV/Ed8/T5p. Don't really feel like I'm compromising on much with this set-up.


 
  Having used the 71b a lot and loving the sound, having the Intruder running from the USB and driving anything out there should be extremely fine.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Having used the 71b a lot and loving the sound, having the Intruder running from the USB and driving anything out there should be extremely fine.


 
   
  Yep, I expect big things from this small box!
   
  Will be interesting to do a three-way comparison between the Intruder, my Pico, and the Leckterton UHA-6S.MKII I am also getting...


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here, but when listening from an external DAC it will sound identical whether connected to a PC or Mac (because it is processing the sound, not the PC or Mac). Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> You can circumvent the internal storage problem and use something like the GoFlex Satellite or Patriot Gauntlet Node, I used the GoFlex with the 16GB iPhone 4S I had earlier in the year so that I could have my whole collection available as FLACs. Many will find it too cumbersome a solution I'm sure, but I thought I would mention it on the off chance it appeals to you.


 
  Yessss.......  VERY VERY VERY INTERESTING this GoFlex Satellite or Patriot Gauntlet Node solution.   Thanks.........
   
   
GoFlex Satellite--> S3 --> USB audio out--> Intruder  seems a "dream" solution
   
  But:
   
  .... does those WiFi HD like teh Goflex  work even outside of a local Wifi Network (in the car for example) or do they need, like air-play, to be in a Wifi Environment ? 
   
  .... Can the music library (under iTune for iPAD or another player with Android)  be split between the  Hansdet internal memory and the GoFlex Satelite ?  Or even better, can I have a "mini" music library in my 32Go phone when I am really on the go, and a bigger library (in the GoFlex) ? 
   
  .... What is the most audiophile and best player under Android
   
  .... Which one do you recomand between the  GoFlex and the Patriot ?
   
  And finally, most important,
   
  .... I have today my complete library organized in iTune with many many hours already spent organizing the playlists, and cleaning the metadata (titles, artiste, visuals), so,  is there a way to transfert all this work under an Android player, so that I do not need to create again all those playlists.
   
  many thanks for this "eye opening" GoFlex  solution and for your advices


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> .... does those WiFi HD like the Goflex  work even outside of a local Wifi Network (in the car for example) or do they need, like air-play, to be in a Wifi Environment ?
> 
> The GoFlex and Patriot Node broadcast _their own_ WiFi network, so there is no need to be in a WiFi environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmahler2u

The intruder start shipping in 11/2/12.  Ray does take pre-order now (introductory price of $650).


----------



## jamato8

I have used the 71b for some time now and it is an excellent amp. If you want to power the HE 6 to the extreme and still be portable, but hear home sound, the Intruder does this.
   
  I just received an Intruder to listen to and I hear excellent, I mean excellent transparency, micro detail and wonderful decay. I need some hours on this but I am a little taken back with the sound as I am so much impressed!


----------



## radiohead7

Jamato, Hows it stack up to the 801 and dx100? What chips are in it?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Jamato, Hows it stack up to the 801 and dx100? What chips are in it?


 
  I don't know what chips. I need to get more time on it but at this time it is excellent sounding. The right left balance, even at very low listening levels is right on. I love the way cymbals sound, very brassy rather then tinny or sizzle. I need to explore this with different phones. 
   
  Subterranean bass this amp has!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have used the 71b for some time now and it is an excellent amp. If you want to power the HE 6 to the extreme and still be portable, but hear home sound, the Intruder does this.
> 
> I just received an Intruder to listen to and I hear excellent, I mean excellent transparency, micro detail and wonderful decay. I need some hours on this but I am a little taken back with the sound as I am so much impressed!


 
   
  Great! Nice to hear, since I've already dropped the cash on one of these.
   
  Think I will see about getting the removable cable mod done on my T5p so I can use them balanced with the Intruder...


----------



## motion51

Hey Jamato8,
   
  When did you order Intruder? I thought Ray will ship after Nov 2. I am desperately waiting also to listen to it!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





motion51 said:


> Hey Jamato8,
> 
> When did you order Intruder? I thought Ray will ship after Nov 2. I am desperately waiting also to listen to it!


 
   
  Ray is shipping starting Nov 2nd. Clearly the unit Jamato has in his possession has been sent to him to sample, and does not represent a start to general shipping.


----------



## motion51

Thanks NZtechfreak, just anxiously wait for the amp to ship, and I thought Ray might change the schedule for sec


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





motion51 said:


> Thanks NZtechfreak, just anxiously wait for the amp to ship, and I thought Ray might change the schedule for sec


 
   
  I'm with ya man, anxiously awaiting mine to ship too 
   
  Don't think the schedule can change though, Ray said shipping will start when he returns from a trade show overseas, so seems pretty locked in.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Yes. I use Bubble UPnP for playing off the GoFlex, so the library for the GoFlex is there and my regular music player PowerAMP indexes the locally stored stuff (64GB card, mostly full of music).


 
   
  THANKS again for the time replying to me.
   
  Byt why do you have to use another player like Bubble UPnP to play from the GoFlex ? Can't the PowerAmp play from the GoFlex ?  Can't the files on the GoFlex being used as if there were stored IN the handheld ? 
   
  thanks


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> THANKS again for the time replying to me.
> 
> Byt why do you have to use another player like Bubble UPnP to play from the GoFlex ? Can't the PowerAmp play from the GoFlex ?  Can't the files on the GoFlex being used as if there were stored IN the handheld ?
> 
> thanks


 
   
  Because you're streaming over the WiFi network created by the GoFlex and PowerAMP doesn't have UPnP capabilities (yet, major revision on the way at some point relatively soon, may come with that). Just looking at Neutron and it seems to have streaming music support, I may have to look into that again (not that there is anything wrong with Bubble UPnP, but would be good to know if an all-in-one solution is out there).


----------



## Staal

Couldn't resist any longer.. Had to pre-order


----------



## AnakChan

@jamato8, looking forward to your impressions especially with reference to the SR-71B. I have to admit that I'm personally not a fan of the SR-71B but curious on how similar (or how departed) the signatures are between the Intruder and the SR-71B. But willing to keep an open mind on RSA's new product.
   
  Aside: Amp-to-Amp I actually prefer the Predator's signature over the SR-71B


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





staal said:


> Couldn't resist any longer.. Had to pre-order


 

 You won't be sorry.


----------



## Staal

Well that's nice to hear. Have you tried it with your JH13?


----------



## fuzzyash

a review is up already:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632916/the-intruder-by-rsa-1st-listening-impressions-and-continuing-thoughts


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> You won't be sorry.


 
   
  If I didn't already have the SR71b, I would be on it but not sure could justify both.


----------



## gmahler2u

i got my intruder!!  If anyone going to order this monster, you won't be sorry!
  It just blew SR-71B, of course, intruder has 21 gains and it really show sonically.
  I need to let go my Sr 71b....I can't go back to that....


----------



## motion51

OMG, I am so jealous, everyone starts receiving it yet I havent >_<


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> i got my intruder!!  If anyone going to order this monster, you won't be sorry!
> It just blew SR-71B, of course, intruder has 21 gains and it really show sonically.
> I need to let go my Sr 71b....I can't go back to that....


 
  'Wow, it is shipping a week early.  Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mcberto

Just received my unit!


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





mcberto said:


> Just received my unit


 
  Bravo!!  enjoy


----------



## NZtechfreak

Gah, missed Fedex delivery this morning. No Ray Samuels Audio 'The Intruder' for me until ~5pm, and then I'm busy most of the day thereafter. Wish I'd been sent the tracking info, would have arranged to collect it since I live 5mins from the depot. EDIT: Got it now  Charging at the moment, but did spend a few brief minutes confirming it works with my Galaxy Note 2. More impressions to come later.


----------



## Staal

Already? Hope mine is on the way as well.
   
  Shame Ray didn't send us the tracking details.


----------



## xp9433

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> i got my intruder!!  If anyone going to order this monster, you won't be sorry!
> It just blew SR-71B, of course, intruder has 21 gains and it really show sonically.
> I need to let go my Sr 71b....I can't go back to that....


 
  Great! Can you help me with this information:
·         What is the useful battery play time and recharge time please?
·         What digital sample rates does the DAC accept in use with a PC?
  Thanks
  Frank


----------



## Doralikesmath

My Intruder has ~8 hours of playing after a full charge and the charging time is about 2-3 hours. It only supports up to 16 bit/48 kHz.


----------



## zluk

Looking forward to this amp w/ dac !!


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> My Intruder has ~8 hours of playing after a full charge and the charging time is about 2-3 hours. It only supports up to 16 bit/48 kHz.


 
   
  I thought it was supposed to support 24/96. That's disappointing.


----------



## Staal

I actually assumed it would support 24/96 as well.


----------



## bmichels

16/48 OUT OF A PC ?  Are you sure this is not out of the Galaxy Android ?  
   
  This is very very Strange (and desapointing is true) because the Cypher Labs Solo support 24bits /192 khz out of PC/MAC and 16 bits /48 khz out of iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Hopstretch

Who the hell would buy a DAC in this day and age that didn't do 24/192 when the most basic chipsets support it? You'd have to be complete moron.


----------



## Doralikesmath

Well, I mainly use the Intruder as an amp, and with the price I paid for (the same as the price of a SR-71B), having a working DAC section can be considered as a bonus


----------



## motion51

Agree with Doralikesmath. I use Intruder as amp, and DAC is a good bonus I can have.


----------



## bmichels

motion51 said:


> Agree with Doralikesmath. I use Intruder as amp, and DAC is a good bonus I can have.





OK but still... I can't believe it is limited to 16/48 out of à PC or Mac !! Must be out of à smartphone That this limitation occurs ?


----------



## Doralikesmath

Yeah, the limit is still there.


----------



## The Monkey

What are the specs on this unit?  What DAC chip is in there?
   
  I heard it at CanJam and it drove the HE-6 plenty loud and with ease.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> Yeah, the limit is still there.


 
   
  That's quite a shame. I don't know much about all the technical stuff inside these DAC/Amp boxes, but I didn't think being able to run at least 24/96 would be a big issue now a days.
   
  I'm sure the Intruder is still great, but I hadn't even considered it would be limited to 16/48. I was hoping it would be a decent little all-in-one solution to place between my MBP and headphones.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Was hoping this would be a beefy upgrade of my Furutech ADL Stride(which is 24/96 capable) One that mightlead me to more hard-to-drive headphones. Oh well. My wallet is thankful.


----------



## Currawong

Had a brief listen in Tokyo with LCD-3s. Sounded great using USB out of Ray's laptop. Shame about the USB limitations though, however I've seen a few designers stick to chipsets that work with the iPad CCK itself which is limited to 16/48 output when not streaming. Might be worth asking Ray about this.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

I hope that's not his reasoning if the CCK no longer works with the new lighting idevices.


----------



## bmichels

Thuis 16/48 limitation is really a bad news. Because of this It can NOT be my universal battery Powered portable portable DAC/Amp for my MacBook air or tablet PC ( 

-->. Does someone know a super good sounding battery Powered portable USB DAC/Amp ( and "ballanced" if possible )that will support 24/192 kHz from my MacBook air or tablet PC. ( besides the Solo -dB + a portable ballanced amp)


----------



## Doralikesmath

You should take a look at the Centrance Hifi M-8


----------



## bmichels

I Will but the M8 is not shipping yet.


----------



## pdaigle

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> And finally, most important,
> 
> .... I have today my complete library organized in iTune with many many hours already spent organizing the playlists, and cleaning the metadata (titles, artiste, visuals), so,  is there a way to transfert all this work under an Android player, so that I do not need to create again all those playlists.
> 
> *iSyncr does a good job syncing iTunes playlists to Android devices.*


----------



## Staal

Woohoo, it's here.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





staal said:


> Woohoo, it's here.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





staal said:


> Woohoo, it's here.


 
   So... please let us know how it sound compared to the SR71b and ALO Rx MK3.
   
  Indeed, because of it's 16/48 kHz limitation, I will purchase a "SOLO -dB" to be used as DAC for when I use it with my MacBook Pro, but I still may chose the Intruder for it's Amp section if the Amp is better than the AMP in the SR71b or Alo Rx MK3.


----------



## edn4x4

For anyone interested I asked Ray how to properly burn in The Intruder and here was his answer:
   
_By connecting the phones to the amp & let it run day & night to get 100+ hours. No worry if it gets warm. Connect it to the charger._
_When charger light is Green the battery is fully charged. No ,matter where the gain switch is._
_The best you do is connect it to the computer this way both the DAC & the amp will burn at the same time._
_Cheers._
_Ray Samuels_
   
  I also asked him about the battery charger as to how to know when it was full and his answer was included there also.
  I am following his advice now...so far so good.  I have it connected up on Windows 7 using Foobar 2000.
   
  THANKS Ray!


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





edn4x4 said:


> For anyone interested I asked Ray how to properly burn in The Intruder and here was his answer:
> 
> _By connecting the phones to the amp & let it run day & night to get 100+ hours. No worry if it gets warm. Connect it to the charger._
> _When charger light is Green the battery is fully charged. No ,matter where the gain switch is._
> ...


 

 is that playing music with the phone with amp. right?


----------



## edn4x4

I also wanted to address the comment mentioned above about the 16/48 kHz limitation in this thread - that may be - I haven't seen any posted specs - but I thought I should mention that I am listening to my HDTracks via Foobar 2000 and all I had to do was set to output at 16/48 and I have no problems playing hi rez material (I know it is down sampled) through The Intruder.  It sounds great.  I don't know if there is fear that hi rez cannot be played through The Intruder - that is not the case, you will just need to setup your software to connect at the proper resolution.


----------



## edn4x4

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> is that playing music with the phone with amp. right?


 
   
  I think you are asking about this part "_By connecting the phones"  _
  That isn't what he was saying - he was saying to connect my headphones - so there is a load on the amp.  I am sure you can connect any source you want, just make sure you connect headphones or IEMs to provide the load on the amp.


----------



## Doralikesmath

Quote: 





edn4x4 said:


> I also wanted to address the comment mentioned above about the 16/48 kHz limitation in this thread - that may be - I haven't seen any posted specs - but I thought I should mention that I am listening to my HDTracks via Foobar 2000 and all I had to do was set to output at 16/48 and I have no problems playing hi rez material (I know it is down sampled) through The Intruder.  It sounds great.  I don't know if there is fear that hi rez cannot be played through The Intruder - that is not the case, you will just need to setup your software to connect at the proper resolution.


 
  Listening to downsampled HDtracks is like driving a Ferrari at 30mph


----------



## gmahler2u

Burning the intruder gets better each hour pass by...just by itself sounds wonderful.
   
  Great sound...i need more time on USB....


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> Listening to downsampled HDtracks is like driving a Ferrari at 30mph


 

 Of course, some hi res tracks are just souped up Pintos.


----------



## bmichels

So... how does it sound compared to the ALO Rx Mk3 and the SR71b ?  At least for the AMP part ?


----------



## edn4x4

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> Listening to downsampled HDtracks is like driving a Ferrari at 30mph


 
  That is so you can see the smile on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Of course, some hi res tracks are just souped up Pintos.


 
  YES! Totally agree on this one. 
  OK back on track here - I have about 60 hrs burn in and it keeps opening up - I think I will let it burn all weekend I want to get over 100+ ASAP.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





edn4x4 said:


> That is so you can see the smile on my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes! I'm also processing the burning about 50 hours.  The results are great!!


----------



## bmichels

Question will be: when listening High-Res track, is there a significant audible advantage using a 24/192 capable DAC like the SOLO -dB to feed it instead of it's 16/48 internal DAC ... 

This 16/48 is really à concern because adding à SOLO -dB Will double the cost and bulk of the solution to carry With my Mac Book air 

Also i am VERY interested to know if, With the SOLO, the Intruder will sound better than the ALO Rx MK3 or SR 71b 


Also can you tell me what is the voltage needed to recharge it ?


----------



## Doralikesmath

I dont have the Sr-71B nor the Mk-3B, but to my ears, the Intruder didnt sound much better than the Protector. Ray does a really good job in keeping the same sound signature all over his products.


----------



## bmichels

Other question: does it's DAC works OK With an IPad+CCK ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> I dont have the Sr-71B nor the Mk-3B, but to my ears, the Intruder didnt sound much better than the Protector. Ray does a really good job in keeping the same sound signature all over his products.


 
   
  I did and wrote my Rx Mk3/SR-71b review in the Rx Mk3 thread a few months back. To be fair, when I wrote that I had SE IEMs. Since then I did have balanced IEMs and felt the improvements weren't dramatic. Only recently when I picked up the CLAS -dB and tried balanced backend IC to the SR-71b (my CLAS -dB+balanced ICs have a "temporary fix" to the out-of-phase problem) that the SR-71b started to perform to my satisfaction. Otherwise for pretty much the whole year I've owned the SR-71b, I was underwhelmed.
   
  Note that my whole listening experience may change if I did the tests with high impedance full-sized cans. I only own IEMs and easy-to-drive cans (like TH-900).
   
  Which reminds me, I was supposed to pass my SR-71b to Ray to look at when he was in Tokyo, got busy and missed the opportunity.
   
_Aside_: Although most of RSA's products have a similar signature, to me the one that stands out for me is the Predator. I do really like the amp-side of that product (but not so keen on the USB DAC side).


----------



## Doralikesmath

It's interesting cuz I just sold my Predator and Intruder, only keeping the Protector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Performance-wise, they were pretty much in same level to my ears, except the high power of the Intruder. The soundstage of the Intruder was a bit larger than the Protector's, but that was it. I'm extremely disappointed with the DAC sections of the Predator and Intruder. My Predator could only work with foobar2000 by DS mode, and only WASAPI for my Intruder.  Probably because my setup was not so good, with the iBasso D12 as DAC and I only have the HD600/HE500 for the comparison.


----------



## edn4x4

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Question will be: when listening High-Res track, is there a significant audible advantage using a 24/192 capable DAC like the SOLO -dB to feed it instead of it's 16/48 internal DAC ...
> This 16/48 is really à concern because adding à SOLO -dB Will double the cost and bulk of the solution to carry With my Mac Book air
> Also i am VERY interested to know if, With the SOLO, the Intruder will sound better than the ALO Rx MK3 or SR 71b
> Also can you tell me what is the voltage needed to recharge it ?


 
  I don't own any of the ALO products and this is the only RSA product I own.  I don't find any use for 24/192.  Some HDTracks I have are 24/96, but I think for ALL practical purposes I will stick with The Redbook Standard.  There are many resources available to discuss the merits of the RB standard and I am tending to agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  I still continue the burn-in process and am very pleasantly surprised that it keeps sounding better every time I put my HP on.
  The back of the charger of my Intruder states 16.8V.


----------



## Doralikesmath

The sample rate limit actually was my biggest problem with the Intruder. I used the Intruder with foobar2000, and it only worked in WASAPI mode. So I didn't work for any 24/96 or 24/192 tracks that I have. This would be a problem if you plan to use the Intruder as an USB DAC with foobar2000.


----------



## Chexxchexx

Can't seem to decide among the following three portable amps: RX Mk III, 71-B, and Intruder. Will be using JHA 13 Pro and I sometimes listen at low levels. Any hiss will be unacceptable which is my primary concern with RX MK III. 71-B is reportedly exceptional, but I really like what I've heard about the ALO bass knob. Intruder sounds compelling because of the DAC, but the choice of 16-bit is a head-scratcher given that we're talking about a flagship (portable) model; especially knowing how keen folks are to be able to take just one truly high-end amp/DAC on the road. 

Guessing I'll need to buy one or more of the amps and try them for myself which tips the scales towards the RX Mk III due to the 30-day return policy and 71-B because it can be purchased used and then sold at less of a loss than if I went with the Intruder. The Intruder seemingly makes more sense, but I haven't heard an RSA amp before and don't like the idea of incurring much of a loss should I not like it right off the bat. It's a shame we must purchase and drive the new amp off the lot in order to conveniently take it for a test drive. That said, I understand the economics and logistics of it from Ray's standpoint. Oh, the trials and tribulations of high-end audio. I guess there are worse problems to have.


----------



## motion51

Quote: 





chexxchexx said:


> Can't seem to decide among the following three portable amps: RX Mk III, 71-B, and Intruder. Will be using JHA 13 Pro and I sometimes listen at low levels. Any hiss will be unacceptable which is my primary concern with RX MK III. 71-B is reportedly exceptional, but I really like what I've heard about the ALO bass knob. Intruder sounds compelling because of the DAC, but the choice of 16-bit is a head-scratcher given that we're talking about a flagship (portable) model; especially knowing how keen folks are to be able to take just one truly high-end amp/DAC on the road.
> Guessing I'll need to buy one or more of the amps and try them for myself which tips the scales towards the RX Mk III due to the 30-day return policy and 71-B because it can be purchased used and then sold at less of a loss than if I went with the Intruder. The Intruder seemingly makes more sense, but I haven't heard an RSA amp before and don't like the idea of incurring much of a loss should I not like it right off the bat. It's a shame we must purchase and drive the new amp off the lot in order to conveniently take it for a test drive. That said, I understand the economics and logistics of it from Ray's standpoint. Oh, the trials and tribulations of high-end audio. I guess there are worse problems to have.


 
   
  I feel you. I dont't know any place I can test run unless I go local meet or some festival maybe (and hopefully someone actually nice enough letting me listen to it ) and these amps are not cheap (well at least to me) to make a decision quick. Plus, I am not a big fan of "burn in", but folks with experience in RSA amp (or ALO) suggest good amount of burn in hours. So it makes more things complicated to make a decision since you wouldnt know early enough... All I can do was read as much as in forum to find out "house sound" of company, and read review / impression from different people who might have similar taste in the music (and setup). This is not how I like to shop anything, but hey, that's all I can think of when I was about to get a portable amp...
   
  I made the similar comparison as you did between 3 amps. ALO offer good return policy (guarantee 30 days) and combo deal with CLAS -dB. And so far I hear good customer experience with ALO. I feel they are not just making good amp or cable but in good business mind. Also, I hear things about bass knob, and it is quite attractive thing to have if you listen certain genres. However, I was sold to RSA product with history of making good portable amp and their "house sound" And about that time, RSA just started preorder for Intruder at the same price as 71b! I personally did pre-order Intruder. It was offered at the same price as 71B but I am getting a new amp plus USB DAC! Since I am planning to use a lot in office, I think this is something I would like to have. Of course, it will be nice if it is iDevice like Centrance M8 (except the size, I really want to try this as well once it is released!) or Fostex, but for now, good enough for me.
   
  Now, I have my intruder for a while, and as a newbie it took me some time to get things around (I didnt really get USB and SE/Balanced connect toggle much in the beginning... >_<) but so far, I can see the improvement in my listening. I listen anything even KPOP! But lately, I have been going through my old Jazz and Rock CD a lot. So far, I am very happy with what Intruder add to my listening.
   
  Since I am new and I dont have experience in other amp, I cannot personally make any suggestion... but my 2 cents is even my gf who thought that I just threw the money out of window by getting Intruder and some cans (not getting her any goods!) now so much enjoy listening to it. Now she wants one as well


----------



## bmichels

So, we are quite a few *hesitating between INTRUDER, SR71b & Rx MK3*, and also... disappointed by the 16/48 limitation of the Intruder's DAC !  Any help will be welcomed to make the right choice... 
   
  Also, can someone tell us Why the Intruder's DAC does not work with the *iPad CCK* and is there a fix to get around this ? 
   
  thanks


----------



## Doralikesmath

Why don't you take a try and tell us your experience? Seriously, those are pretty expensive portable amps as well as people have very different preferences, so I don't expect someone to have them all to give you such advice. Just decide what do you want (functionality, sound characteristics etc.) and go from there.


----------



## gmahler2u

Happy Thanksgiving and Happy listening!


----------



## bmichels

No many listening feedback no that the unit is shipping ?!


----------



## max pl

can anyone besides dorallikesmath confirm that the intruder only runs at 16/48? perhaps his config is off or something so i'd to hear it from someone else as well.


----------



## Doralikesmath

max pl said:


> can anyone besides dorallikesmath confirm that the intruder only runs at 16/48? perhaps his config is off or something so i'd to hear it from someone else as well.



Sorry mate, but the DAC chip used in the Intruder is a dated PCM2704, which is limited to 16/48.


----------



## max pl

ok cool.

is this also the reason why some say the DAC in the Leckerton isnt very good? that too is only 16/48 thru USB.

looks like I may go with a Pan AM possibly.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





max pl said:


> ok cool.
> is this also the reason why some say the DAC in the Leckerton isnt very good? that too is only 16/48 thru USB.
> looks like I may go with a Pan AM possibly.


 
   
  Numbers don't tell the entire story. A DAC isn't necessarily better just because it supports higher bit/sample rates.
   
  But yes, I too would have appreciated at least 24/96 support so I wouldn't have to downsample.


----------



## ThatPhilDude

Quote: 





staal said:


> Numbers don't tell the entire story. A DAC isn't necessarily better just because it supports higher bit/sample rates.
> 
> But yes, I too would have appreciated at least 24/96 support so I wouldn't have to downsample.


 
  Hopefully his standalone portable DAC will support hires but it's true about the numbers and from all the reviews and impressions I've read it seems Ray has a gift for getting incredible sound from less than TOTL internal components. If only I could afford anything of his.


----------



## attilahun

In my experience, Ray's amps always sound great. 
He mentioned at the recent Chicago meet that his upcoming Dac would support 24/192.
Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## bmichels

attilahun said:


> In my experience, Ray's amps always sound great.
> He mentioned at the recent Chicago meet that his upcoming Dac would support 24/192.
> Can't wait to hear it.


   

* !  an "upcoming 24/192 DAC" ?!!*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will it be a "portable battery powered unit with amp" (like a "super INTRUDER" ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or just a desktop product ? 
   
  more info or release date pleaaaaseee ....
   
  thanks


----------



## ThatPhilDude

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> * !  an "upcoming 24/192 DAC" ?!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  All I know is portable, balanced and a match for the sr71b so probably the same size. I haven't heard anything about what inputs.


----------



## Mcberto

A must for RSA to compete is to have apple/android input compatibility for portable setups. A regular usb dac in my opinion would not propel many people to buy even if it does sound great.


----------



## attilahun

I don't have all the facts, no official announcements yet. 
But, Ray said same size as sr71b balanced input and output as mentioned above. 
No USB, rather toslink and spdif switchable inputs. 
He said a couple of more months before ready.


----------



## attilahun

And no apple certified input etc.


----------



## bmichels

so it is only a DAC,  NOT a DAC+AMP ?


----------



## attilahun

Yep, companion to the sr71b, no amp just Dac.


----------



## motion51

Quote: 





attilahun said:


> In my experience, Ray's amps always sound great.
> He mentioned at the recent Chicago meet that his upcoming Dac would support 24/192.
> Can't wait to hear it.


 
   
  I also heard about RSA DAC will be released soon pairing with 71b from some forum thread. I really love to see it, and hopefully it is like CLAS (supporting iDevice) but not sure it will be iDevice supported since I recall Ray mentioned the issue about high loyalty fee.


----------



## bmichels

I believe that what people are expecting is not another DAC but an all in one solution for PC/MAC/ANDROID.  Some sort of " *24/192kHz INTRUDER*".
   
  If the Intruder was 24/192, I would have bought it without hesitation....


----------



## Mcberto

My portable setup.
   
  iPod Classic/iPhone 4s/PC ==> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo -dB ====> RSA The Intruder =====> LFF's Paradox


----------



## The Monkey

Nice setup.  What bag are you using?


----------



## Mcberto

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Nice setup.  What bag are you using?


 
   
   
  Black Star Bag from ALO audio.


----------



## motion51

Quote: 





mcberto said:


> My portable setup.
> 
> iPod Classic/iPhone 4s/PC ==> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo -dB ====> RSA The Intruder =====> LFF's Paradox


 
   
  I am thinking to do the same setup, but -dB (well the fixed one) is not yet up in ALO audio. How do you like the setup? Is -dB and Intruder pairing well?


----------



## Mcberto

I actually got the fixed/corrected unit from TTVJ. You can also get a unit from Moon-audio and get a free custom 30-pin to mini-usb B cable. 
   
  Currently can't stop smiling when listening to this setup.
   
  The pairing so far has been pretty amazing.


----------



## motion51

Quote: 





mcberto said:


> I actually got the fixed/corrected unit from TTVJ. You can also get a unit from Moon-audio and get a free custom 30-pin to mini-usb B cable.
> 
> Currently can't stop smiling when listening to this setup.
> 
> The pairing so far has been pretty amazing.


 
   
  I see. I wasn't sure TTVJ and Moon-Audio already have the fixed unit and ship them already. Maybe I should try that since Moon-audio offer a free cable. But I probably need to order a balanced interconnect cable between -dB and Intruder from ALO...
   
  And, I am glad to hear you like the setup a lot. It helps me to hurt my wallet deeper!


----------



## motion51

McBerto, I just checked Moon-audio, and they dont seem have one in stock. I guess I will have to go with TTVJ if anything, or just wait for ALO audio to have them in stock since I want to get a cable with it ;p


----------



## Mcberto

Or you can get one from Brian at BTG audio when he starts taking orders again.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





mcberto said:


> My portable setup.
> 
> iPod Classic/iPhone 4s/PC ==> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo -dB ====> RSA The Intruder =====> LFF's Paradox


 

 nice set up +1


----------



## Chexxchexx

Sorry to say it, but I think Ray missed the mark with The Intruder. As far as I can tell, it's a more powerful SR-71B (which arguably wasn't necessary, as I wouldn't expect enough people are likely to either travel with top-of-the-line over-the-ear headphones or drive them at home via a portable amp) with a DAC incapable of supporting audiophile-quality files. Hopefully, the arms race is over now that any headphone can be capably driven from a portable amp such as The Intruder or Rx MK3-B. Me, personally, I'd prefer an IEM-focused, cost-no-object DAC/amp that does it all or a purpose-built amp with no glaring short-comings. 

If the rumors of Ray's stand-alone DAC are accurate, despite it being 24-bit/192 kHz, I'm concerned that the mark is being missed again. Based on all of the buzz, it seems Ray would do well to target something like the Centrance HiFi M8 which, in my view, will have all of the key boxes (DAC plus amp in one, 24/192 support, Apple device compatible, USB compatible, etc.) checked. If not an all-in-one, at least target the other three.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





chexxchexx said:


> Sorry to say it, but I think Ray missed the mark with The Intruder. As far as I can tell, it's a more powerful SR-71B (which arguably wasn't necessary, as I wouldn't expect enough people are likely to either travel with top-of-the-line over-the-ear headphones or drive them at home via a portable amp) with a DAC incapable of supporting audiophile-quality files. Hopefully, the arms race is over now that any headphone can be capably driven from a portable amp such as The Intruder or Rx MK3-B. Me, personally, I'd prefer an IEM-focused, cost-no-object DAC/amp that does it all or a purpose-built amp with no glaring short-comings.
> If the rumors of Ray's stand-alone DAC are accurate, despite it being 24-bit/192 kHz, I'm concerned that the mark is being missed again. Based on all of the buzz, it seems Ray would do well to target something like the Centrance HiFi M8 which, in my view, will have all of the key boxes (DAC plus amp in one, 24/192 support, Apple device compatible, USB compatible, etc.) checked. If not an all-in-one, at least target the other three.


 
  +1
  If the INTRUDER was 24/192 I would have bought is....


----------



## motion51

It will be really nice to have all in one with RSA sound but I guess we just dont have that right now ;p and so far I am happy with Intruder anyway.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





motion51 said:


> It will be really nice to have all in one with RSA sound but I guess we just dont have that right now ;p and so far I am happy with Intruder anyway.


 

 +1


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> +1
> If the INTRUDER was 24/192 I would have bought is....


 
   
  I agree and wasn't happy to learn that the Intruder "only" does 16/48. However, it sounds fantastic, and I don't see the point in slapping a potentially cheaper 24/192 chip in there just because of the numbers. Like someone pointed out earlier, a lot of HD tracks are just painted up pintos.
   
  My point is don't necessarily be put off by the numbers. The intruder sounds fantastic. CDs are limited to 16/44,1 and "back in" the CD days a lot of people had crazy expensive speaker setups with crazy expensive DACs. The fact that a below-$1000 product does 24/192 doesn't mean it'll necessarily sound better than an equally priced DAC capable of higher bit & sample-rates.
   
  Heck, even my boss who's an audiophile with a lot more money to blow than I still prefers his CD-players to the whole digital audio thing. I don't know much about CD-players but as I he just picked up a $4-5000 one I assume it's because he thinks it sounds great and not because he's not aware that a digital audio solution would allow for higher bit & sample-rates. And no, I am not comparing the intruders DAC to that of a pricey CD-player.


----------



## Doralikesmath

The thing is the Intruder's DAC chip is way outdated and even not recommended by its producer, TI. It's is considered as a low-end DAC chip in the market, which can be found in many $20 cheapo DACs on ebay. I even got better sound with my 4 years old laptop sound card than with the Intruder's DAC so there is no point to use teh Intruder's DAC section.


----------



## Staal

Well if that's true I do see the problem. I haven't seen any information about what DAC chip is used in the intruder.
   
  Oh well, I guess it's just a matter of not using the DAC if one has a better one at hand although most people (including me) probably wouldn't have had a problem spending an extra few $100 in return for a great DAC-section .


----------



## Doralikesmath

Some people tore down the Intruder and you can look up for the images of its circuit board. I just sold my Intruder because of the super disappointing DAC and took a try with the M8. Hopefully it will turn out to be a good investment.


----------



## Chexxchexx

staal said:


> Oh well, I guess it's just a matter of not using the DAC if one has a better one at hand although most people (including me) probably wouldn't have had a problem spending an extra few $100 in return for a great DAC-section .




This is exactly the problem I have with The Intruder: why use a DAC chip incapable of supporting audiophile-grade recordings in what I can safely assume is an otherwise exceptional flagship product? I would've left out the DAC and called it the RS-71C given that without the DAC it doesn't appear to be more than a more powerful version of the RS-71B.

Given the feature-set and level of performance we're seeking at the top-end of the price range, I just don't think folks would complain about a higher price tag for the "perfect" DAC/amp combo. This extra cost would be even easier for us to justify when you consider that one less interconnect would be required. And, if Ray could do it with his sound in a smaller chassis than the Centrance HiFi M8 (even if bigger than The Intruder), he'd almost certainly have a serious hit on his hands. 

I feel as if certain designers need to hear from their target market which led me to post the thread below. Perhaps I'm off-the-mark, though.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/637681/please-tell-me-the-gain-range-arms-race-is-over-plus-feedback-for-designers


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





chexxchexx said:


> This is exactly the problem I have with The Intruder: why use a DAC chip incapable of supporting audiophile-grade recordings in what I can safely assume is an otherwise exceptional flagship product? I would've left out the DAC and called it the RS-71C given that without the DAC it doesn't appear to be more than a more powerful version of the RS-71B.
> Given the feature-set and level of performance we're seeking at the top-end of the price range, I just don't think folks would complain about a higher price tag for the "perfect" DAC/amp combo. This extra cost would be even easier for us to justify when you consider that one less interconnect would be required. And, if Ray could do it with his sound in a smaller chassis than the Centrance HiFi M8 (even if bigger than The Intruder), he'd almost certainly have a serious hit on his hands.
> I feel as if certain designers need to hear from their target market which led me to post the thread below. Perhaps I'm off-the-mark, though.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/637681/please-tell-me-the-gain-range-arms-race-is-over-plus-feedback-for-designers


 
   
   
  Does the Intruder put out more power than the SR71b? I thought the amp section was the same on both.


----------



## brianc0428

The Intruder's High Gain Setting is 21 on the SR71-B the high gain is 11.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> The Intruder's High Gain Setting is 21 on the SR71-B the high gain is 11.


 
   
  Thanks. I think that would only be useful in driving the He-6s because on my SR71b with high gain on anything beyond 2 o' clock is already louder than I would want, even with high Ohm cans!
   
  PS, Headamp is working on a new "Pico Power' amp, which sounds promising:
   
  "[size=x-small]Powerful like a desktop amp, small like a Pico."[/size]
   
  http://www.headamp.com/pico/index.htm


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Thanks. I think that would only be useful in driving the He-6s because on my SR71b with high gain on anything beyond 2 o' clock is already louder than I would want, even with high Ohm cans!
> 
> PS, Headamp is working on a new "Pico Power' amp, which sounds promising:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Definitely the high gain setting for the Intruder is for the HE-6, although even there you really the extra grunt from the balanced connection in order to get satisfying volumes and reasonable drive from the HE-6. I've yet to hear my HE-6 well driven, the balanced connection to the Intruder is the best I've heard to date. Be interesting to see how the HE-6 sounds from my Audio-GD Reference 10 when that arrives and how the Intruder fares in comparison.
   
  The Pico certainly has appeal, I really like my Pico USB DAC/amp, however it doesn't work with my Galaxy Note 2 so it doesn't get much of a look in at the moment.


----------



## Yuceka

Any impressions or comments from Intruder owners who use it with custom iems particularly? Is the gain too much?


----------



## gmahler2u

i think for my JH16.  I used the middle or low gain...sounds comfortable.


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> i think for my JH16.  I used the middle or low gain...sounds comfortable.


 
   
  Same here, medium or low gain depending on the source I have it plugged into. With my JH13 Freqphase it sound so good I've caught myself on several occasions accidentally listening for a few hours when I only planned to hear a couple songs. (Like now. I should have been in bed already)

 BTW, for all of you guys complaining about the DAC...
  Honestly, how much of your music is actually high bit rate and how much is standard 44.1? Probably a pretty small percentage I'm going to guess.
  Is it really worth dismissing a product over not being able to squeeze the very last drop of performance out of a few of the files you own?  
   
  Seems like very few of you have actually heard the DAC in this amp anyway. It's actually pretty impressive sounding.  
  I asked Ray about why he didn't include a 24/96 or better DAC in the Intruder and he told me it would have shortened battery life quite a bit to run a chip like that if he had.
   
  I'm not finding the DAC he chose to be a deal breaker anyway because I don't even use it that much. If I'm sitting at the desk, then I feed it the balanced input from my Calyx 24/192 DAC (which sounds amazing) and if I'm walking around, it's being fed with the line out from my iPod.
   
  He could have left the DAC out and I still would have bought it since it sounds better than the SR-71 and the extra power lets me run any headphones that I want with it.


----------



## Doralikesmath

It is a nice sounding amp, but IMHO, just overpriced. I would never pay ~$700 again for something like this


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> It is a nice sounding amp, but IMHO, just overpriced. I would never pay ~$700 again for something like this


 
  Would you mind telling us more about what this picture should mean in terms of being overpriced? 
   
   
  Todd R 
   
  That's great to hear. I really don't care about its DAC capabilities as I will be using with the CLAS -dB anyway. I just wanted to check with CIEM users to see whether it's an overkill for iems or not.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> That's great to hear. I really don't care about its DAC capabilities as I will be using with the CLAS -dB anyway. I just wanted to check with CIEM users to see whether it's an overkill for iems or not.


 
   
  Well it's definitely an overkill if you're primarily going to be using it with CIEMs like I do. There's no hiss at all though and it sounds great.


----------



## Doralikesmath

yuceka said:


> Would you mind telling us more about what this picture should mean in terms of being overpriced?
> 
> 
> Todd R



I don't want to dig deeply into technical aspect, but if you look up about the Intruder in some more technical websites, you will see what I mean.This is what I'm technically looking for in a mid/high-end portable amp
 
 And again, I have no negative comment at all regarding the sound of RSA amps. I really like RSA sound, as you can see how many RSA amps I've had in my list. However, I really feel I'm overly charged with the Intruder.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> I don't want to dig deeply into technical aspect, but if you look up about the Intruder in some more technical websites, you will see what I mean.This is what I'm technically looking for in a mid/high-end portable amp
> 
> And again, I have no negative comment at all regarding the sound of RSA amps. I really like RSA sound, as you can see how many RSA amps I've had in my list. However, I really feel I'm overly charged with the Intruder.


 
  Isn't the sound that counts, even if the components are not to the standard. Same for the bit rate and DAC section, if the sound is there , who really cares.


----------



## Doralikesmath

Not really, are you willing to pay $300 for a cmoy if you feel like it sounds better than a $300 amp?


----------



## Yuceka

staal said:


> Well it's definitely an overkill if you're primarily going to be using it with CIEMs like I do. There's no hiss at all though and it sounds great.




What attracts me to this amp is the balanced input. Otherwise my Tomahawk is just fine. So I'm looking for something that could receive balanced out and have that RSA house sound. I heard hissing issues with RX MK III and Alo audio never discloses the output impedance of their amps.


----------



## Yuceka

doralikesmath said:


> I don't want to dig deeply into technical aspect, but if you look up about the Intruder in some more technical websites, you will see what I mean.This is what I'm technically looking for in a mid/high-end portable amp
> 
> And again, I have no negative comment at all regarding the sound of RSA amps. I really like RSA sound, as you can see how many RSA amps I've had in my list. However, I really feel I'm overly charged with the Intruder.




I too wish that it was a bit cheaper. Would you mind giving links to those reviews or criticisms related to the intruder ?

Thanks


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> What attracts me to this amp is the balanced input. Otherwise my Tomahawk is just fine. So I'm looking for something that could receive balanced out and have that RSA house sound. I heard hissing issues with RX MK III and Alo audio never discloses the output impedance of their amps.


 
   
  Yeah, I heard the Rx MK3 has hiss as well. I really enjoy the amp section of my RSA Intruder for my CIEMs, but I think I might be putting it up for sale, as I'm looking for more of a one-box solution with a better DAC. But as I've heard several people say that they prefer the Intruder over the 71B, I'm sure you'll enjoy this one if you're mainly after the amp section.


----------



## Doralikesmath

I guess you dont really need balanced output for your IEMs. I have a Rx MK3-b as well and it produces noisy hiss with my W4s. The Intruder worked fine with IEMs, but not really better than my Protector or Predator.


----------



## Yuceka

doralikesmath said:


> I guess you dont really need balanced output for your IEMs. I have a Rx MK3-b as well and it produces noisy hiss with my W4s. The Intruder worked fine with IEMs, but not really better than my Protector or Predator.




What I meant was balanced out of my CLAS into a balanced amp. I've heard that using a balanced cable for multi driver custom iems doesn't give you a whole lot of benefits due to the nature of balanced armature drivers and crossovers


----------



## Doralikesmath

yuceka said:


> I too wish that it was a bit cheaper. Would you mind giving links to those reviews or criticisms related to the intruder ?
> Thanks



Please PM me your email address. I just dont want to quote/link to a third party cristism here


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





doralikesmath said:


> Not really, are you willing to pay $300 for a cmoy if you feel like it sounds better than a $300 amp?


 

 it seems that some are happy to pay the price of the amp section alone.


----------



## Doralikesmath

It is just my opinion. If they are willing to do so and feel happy the Intruder, I will just feel happy for them


----------



## kero71

please tell me if the rsa intruder is an good combination with the Akg q701?
Other gear i gonna use with the amp:samsung galaxy s2 and aiaiai tma-1.
this is my first post in this amazing forum so some advice for my first headfi gear would be fine


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





kero71 said:


> please tell me if the rsa intruder is an good combination with the Akg q701?
> Other gear i gonna use with the amp:samsung galaxy s2 and aiaiai tma-1.
> this is my first post in this amazing forum so some advice for my first headfi gear would be fine


 
   
  It does seem a bit like overkill to me


----------



## kero71

staal said:


> It does seem a bit like overkill to me



ok,is the furutech cruise or fostex hp-1 an better choise for my use?


----------



## Staal

I really cannot answer that for you, as I haven't owned any of those. If there's a TMA-1 or Q701 appreciation thread you could ask the people in there which portable amp they prefer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sure the Intruder would be great for you, but you might be able to get equally/almost as good sound from a cheaper solution with those cans.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





staal said:


> I'm sure the Intruder would be great for you, but you might be able to get equally/almost as good sound from a cheaper solution with those cans.


 
  But if to are thinking about upgrading the Can's in the future you at least know that the amp is able to support them


----------



## kero71

Thanks for the help.
  So my dilema is rsa intruder wich i have to order frome the states, or furutech cruise that i can buy in my country.
  Is it much difference in amp betwen these ?


----------



## Doralikesmath

If you need a good DAC, go for the Cruise. Regarding the amp, it depends on personal preference. It would be helpful if you can state what kinds of music you're listening to


----------



## kero71

i listen mainly on rock,house and some 70,s
wich of these 2 has the best battery time?


----------



## rudi0504

This morning My Lucky Intruder number 099 just arrived 

Thank You Ray For Fast shipping My Intruder 

Now i Am burning With full balance System 

Source : Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb
Amp : rsa Intruder 
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 800 With Whiplash Custom balance cable 
Cable : USB to rsa balance 

Out The box Sound very good


----------



## TulianJan

rudi0504 said:


> This morning My Lucky Intruder number 099 just arrived
> Thank You Ray For Fast shipping My Intruder
> Now i Am burning With full balance System
> Source : Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb
> ...



 
 Nice Set up! Any first impressions?


----------



## rudi0504

Thank You Tulianjan

With fully balance set Up 

Source : Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb
Amp : rsa Intruder 
Cable : rsa balance to lod whiplash twag 2 For balance input 
 rsa balance For HD 800 Whiplash Custom cable 
Gain : rsa Intruder High Gain 

Tonal balance : very good 

High : Out The box very good , open and detail 
 Need more burn In to open more detail 

Mid : very sweet is The best vocal from rsa Intruder .

Base : very Deep and detail bass , bass impact very Deep 
 And very Fast transciant bass.

Separation : very good , that i can hear The instrument placement more 
 Accurate 

Soundstage : Intruder has 3 D soundstage .
 Wider than My RS 71 B

Noise : dead silent noise , very Black background In Low , mid and High Gain
 Setting .

Overal Intruder is excelent portable amp , The same level For High End portable amp 
With Alo Rx 3 B , Alo Rx 3 B has more Power but has A bit hissing .
These Two is My best High End portable amp to date .

This is My personal First impression Out The box For Intruder


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> These Two is My best High End portable amp to date .
> This is My personal First impression Out The box For Intruder


 
  Nice summary.


----------



## rudi0504

gidion27 said:


> Nice summary.




Thank you


----------



## evolutionx

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you




Hi rudi0504,

How would you compare between intruder and RX Mk 3 when use with solo DB? Like to know your impressions? Thanks.


----------



## Mcberto

I've had the Intruder before and I currently have the Rx MK3B.
   
  Both with the -dB
   
  The Intruder has less power through single ended. Sound wise it adds bass punch and adds a bit of space. Dark RSA house sound signature.
   
  The Rx MK3B is a quite a bit brighter where the MK3B has as much power single ended as balanced since they upped the gain on the single ended side. This amp fits my ideal sound signature more. Bass is tight but not as punchy as the Intruder but I find the treble to be bit better.
   
  With the -dB it sounded wonderful either with my DT1350s or HE-500's. The Intruder requires balanced connection in order to drive the HE-500s properly.


----------



## evolutionx

mcberto said:


> I've had the Intruder before and I currently have the Rx MK3B.
> 
> Both with the -dB
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your impressions. I had SR-72B before so I know what you mean by the RSA house sound and the better bass texture. Sold it and got the mk3 and now I kind of miss the RSA signature which to me is more musical. Look forward to hear more impressions on the intruder before I pull the trigger since solo DB can go full balance.


----------



## jamato8

For me, there is no way I would call the Intruder dark sounding. To my ear, it is very neutral. Also gain does not add power, just more gain to the signal. I find the Intruder drives the HE500's without problem, single ended or balanced but since the Intruder is a balanced amp, I like using it that way.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Hi rudi0504,
> How would you compare between intruder and RX Mk 3 when use with solo DB? Like to know your impressions? Thanks.




I have not buy cyber labs -dB yet, 

Mcberto has already answer your question 

The midrange from intruder is better than alo Rx 3 B

Rx 3 B has more power than RSA intruder in high gain .


----------



## longbowbbs

Rudi, I wish you had a couple of choices of things to listen too....The pics are gorgeous!
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> This morning My Lucky Intruder number 099 just arrived
> Thank You Ray For Fast shipping My Intruder
> Now i Am burning With full balance System
> Source : Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb
> ...





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Rudi, I wish you had a couple of choices of things to listen too....The pics are gorgeous!




Thank you longbowbbs


----------



## milarepa

Your pics rocks as always rudi. Do you mind telling me how you are connecting your ipod there, normal lod? If so, do you still get the benefits of balanced out with single ended input? Curious since my Intruder is coming to join my 334s and clas


----------



## milarepa

Now it's here and rockin'


----------



## bIack

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> What I meant was balanced out of my CLAS into a balanced amp. I've heard that using a balanced cable for multi driver custom iems doesn't give you a whole lot of benefits due to the nature of balanced armature drivers and crossovers


 
  Can anyone comment on this? I am thinking about using an Intruder with Heir Audio 5.0 and I wonder if it's worth it to go balanced with the IEM's. My source is Ibasso DX100.
   
  Thanks


----------



## musicheaven

The attraction of the unit is the balanced output (the input too but you do not need balanced input to get balanced output), so using balance is without a doubt the way to go. I am planning to use mine with my Shure Se535 once my earphones arrive at my door. I am currently using the SE215 and it already sounds majestic, with the SE535 it will be very sweet. I am ordering my cable from plusSoundAudio, those guys can build pretty much any wire combination for any sound signature you are looking for (warning tend to be a sensitive issue, lots of listeners think there are no differences between cable metal material). Talk to Ray and asks him questions about it, he might know someone using your iems with his amp already.


----------



## musicheaven

biack said:


> Can anyone comment on this? I am thinking about using an Intruder with Heir Audio 5.0 and I wonder if it's worth it to go balanced with the IEM's. My source is Ibasso DX100.
> 
> Thanks




If you could finish your cable in both configurations then you can decide how to use your amp.

Hope it will make your decision easier however you are still going to be left with the evaluation of one over the other, usually a combination of subjectivity and great electronic wizardry.


----------



## musicheaven

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Now it's here and rockin'


 
   
  That's what I call a firepower setup, just hope to be able to get there once the cash will be coming in. I heard that the CLAS -db is expensive, around the price of the Intruder. That would be lots of $$$ to spend. Is it worth it though, do you think you got your money's worth?


----------



## milarepa

musicheaven said:


> milarepa said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's here and rockin'
> ...




The clas in my setup is the old one, the new -r is cheaper than that was. The -r is 499$. According to David of Cypher the initial problems of the sq of the new -r has been fixed, and it should now sound as least as good as my old solo according to him. The -db is 699, but I dont consider it since I carry my setup with me and don't use the computer much as a source. If I do I use the Intruders dac. The clas does hammer that, so if you will use the computer much as the source the -db might be worth the difference in price. As for balancing the source, Ray says that one gets full balanced benefits on the output with single ended input, so I don't know if it's worth the cost. Never heard it myself, so I am only speculating on that. 

To be perfectly honest, to my ears using the 334s that dont need much juice, the clas is the most important game changer in the setup, more so than the amp. (Different story with fullsize high impedance cans)However when given the nice signal from the clas the intruder performs perfect. The clas really makes the music come alive and to me it is worth every penny. With the 334 it is much easier to tell when the clas is there or not, than it is to tell the difference if the intruder is there or if it's straight out of the ipod. 

I gather this tell us that the Intruder does well, amplifying without disturbing the sound. But **** in gives **** out. The clas changes this to bliss in bliss out.


----------



## musicheaven

milarepa said:


> The clas in my setup is the old one, the new -r is cheaper than that was. The -r is 499$. According to David of Cypher the initial problems of the sq of the new -r has been fixed, and it should now sound as least as good as my old solo according to him. The -db is 699, but I dont consider it since I carry my setup with me and don't use the computer much as a source. If I do I use the Intruders dac. The clas does hammer that, so if you will use the computer much as the source the -db might be worth the difference in price. As for balancing the source, Ray says that one gets full balanced benefits on the output with single ended input, so I don't know if it's worth the cost. Never heard it myself, so I am only speculating on that.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, to my ears using the 334s that dont need much juice, the clas is the most important game changer in the setup, more so than the amp. (Different story with fullsize high impedance cans)However when given the nice signal from the clas the intruder performs perfect. The clas really makes the music come alive and to me it is worth every penny. With the 334 it is much easier to tell when the clas is there or not, than it is to tell the difference if the intruder is there or if it's straight out of the ipod.
> 
> I gather this tell us that the Intruder does well, amplifying without disturbing the sound. But **** in gives **** out. The clas changes this to bliss in bliss out.




Thanks for your quick review, sounds like I am going to put some $$$ aside for a clas. For me though I won't lug around the stacked amp and dac just too much gear for my taste. I want to build a firepower setup on my computer desk however I wanted a better dac than the intruder (no offense, it's a good one), a reference one which I want to plug into the balanced input of the intruder to finally connect my balanced iem cable. Now that sounds like I setup that won't get me out of my house lol. One last thing though I read that one needs to have at least a more recent iPod or other newer devices to take advantage of the clas USB input (USB Audio) so more gear to buy. It just never ends


----------



## milarepa

Happy to assist. I felt just like you when I understood the importance of a dac and what damage it would cause my wallet.... However now I feel so happy I hurt that wallet! It provides a powerhouse of sweet sound.


----------



## bIack

musicheaven said:


> If you could finish your cable in both configurations then you can decide how to use your amp.
> 
> Hope it will make your decision easier however you are still going to be left with the evaluation of one over the other, usually a combination of subjectivity and great electronic wizardry.





Thanks for the input.

My 5.0's came. Tried them single ended out with Magnus 1 cable from Heir Audio. Then tried them balanced out with the cable from Ray. 

Subjectively, Balanced out rules.  Intruder is king.


----------



## musicheaven

biack said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> My 5.0's came. Tried them single ended out with Magnus 1 cable from Heir Audio. Then tried them balanced out with the cable from Ray.
> ...




Yeah my balanced cable is music made in heaven, Ray said it's like night and day, made for balanced output without a doubt. Thank you Ray!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Has anybody discussed music players that allow for the "Intruder" to bypass the player's internal DAC.  I missed it if it was already discussed...


----------



## kothganesh

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Now it's here and rockin'


 
  That's a solid rig ! I have a similar set up except I have the CLAS -dB and the SR-71B. Milarepa, is the upgrade to the Intruder worth the $$ ?  Thanks.


----------



## milarepa

Thanks kothganesh.

I have not heard the SR-71B, but I have noticed many users reporting that the upgraded SR-71B has quite similar signature to the sound of the Intruder. My upgrade to the Intruder was from the Continental V2 and on that upgrade I'm still very happy eventhough I miss those crystal clear mids of the V2. The Intruder makes me tap my foot more allround. 

If you have a unupgraded SR-71B I know Ray is happy to upgrade it for you, I think it is only a matter of paying the postage. Sorry that I have not heard it.


----------



## Audio Addict

Ray posted on his Facebook page his new smaller fully balanced portable called the "Lightning".


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Ray posted on his Facebook page his new smaller fully balanced portable called the "Lightning".


 
   
  Can you direct me to Ray's Facebook page?  Is it his personal one (seems to require friending him to see any posts)? 
   
  I'm considering the 71B with new mods.  My main concern is whether some reports of sibilance or lispiness are (still) true.


----------



## rudi0504

My best amp pairing with Tralucent 1+2 

Source : AK 120 
Amp : RSA The Intruder 
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with UBER cable in balance RSA 
Cable : Ventura Craft LE mini to mini 
 Balance female RSA to mini DIY 8 braid solid core


----------



## milarepa

Why would you use that balanced se adapter? Do you like the sq better single ended on this setup?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Well, the AK120 doesn't have balanced output, so maybe there would be no benefit?


----------



## milarepa

buttuglyjeff said:


> Well, the AK120 doesn't have balanced output, so maybe there would be no benefit?




The Intruder benefits well from se in to balanced out. This according to Ray himself and my ears, hence the question.


----------



## musicheaven

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> The Intruder benefits well from se in to balanced out. This according to Ray himself and my ears, hence the question.


 
  Yes you are right, I also sampled both with a single ended input and the balanced out sounds better and stronger as opposed to single ended. Ray has also mentioned the difference as well and strongly suggested to opt for the balanced out if your iems are balanced terminated.
   
  I have the same dyi plug as Rudi above but always used the balanced out.


----------



## musicheaven

That is my dream setup, Rudi how good is that contraption sounding compared to any AK100 stock or modified? (with the RSA Intruder of course)
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best amp pairing with Tralucent 1+2
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Amp : RSA The Intruder
> ...


----------



## Stoney

This might not relate, but I didn't follow the above "adapter" discussion well. But, just a word from Ray: NEVER combine the balanced outputs into an unbalanced cable... damage will result to the amp!!!  Plus, no benefit... just use the unbalanced out that he provided.


----------



## thread

Stoney,

The rule is never to convert a balanced output for use with a single-ended headphone. What he's done is use a single ended output with an adapter for a balanced-cabled headphone. This is perfectly ok.

Still... not sure why he isn't using the balanced output on his Intruder.


----------



## teds headfood

maybe for using a different se amp as many head-fiers use multiple amps and like having this option.


----------

